

Tell HN: Weird footage of oil spill on CNN.  - mattwdelong

There is a video posted on CNN here: http://edition.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2010/06/08/vo.new.oil.spill.high.resolution.bp.html<p>If you watch the top right corner of the video just beyond the pipe, you`ll see a door open at 37 seconds in. What's up with that?
======
byoung2
It was filmed from the inside of a submarine, and the door is in the
reflection of the glass. Maybe someone came in from another compartment of the
sub during filming?

